# Nine Series 2 540 boxes for sale - (7) at 188 hrs and (2) 81 hrs



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I've just lowered the price on the seven upgraded Series 2 boxes to $99.99 + shipping.

All have been upgraded using 160 GB Seagate DB35 IDE drives, which when expanded and supersized provide 188 hours of basic or 53+ hours at "best" quality.

All are tested, complete, and come with remotes in great shape (all numbers and text legible) and Wireless G Tivo adapters.

188 Hour (540) Units

I will also have Series 3 and Premier units available.

Thanks!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

You might mention that they all have lifetime


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Please forgive my ignorance,
I'm interested in getting an older TiVo for my in-laws.
I'll have to track down a cable card for them (Cox in Pratt, KS), install the TiVo and basically make sure they are all good to go.

Do these TiVo's come with lifetime service?
Do they require more than 1 (M) cablecard?
Are they capable of recording HD content?

Thank you for your time and assistance.

Skid


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

To clarify, the 81 hour units have sold, and I have lowered the price on the 188 hour units to $115 - go ahead and make me an offer via ebay!

These do NOT record HD, and do not accept cable cards - they are Analog only, or to be used with non-HD cable boxes or Satellite Control boxes using either Serial Cables or IR blasters. (If you make me an offer - and its reasonable - I'll throw in one IR Blaster Cable if you mention you saw this in the TC forum - while supplies last (I have at least 5).

I will also be listing several S3 HD / HD XL boxes and one or two premiere before March 21st. 

Thanks for everyone's interest - and ReplayTV - thanks for calling out the fact that I did not list LIFETIME in the thread title.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I suppose that I'm looking for an S3 for my in-laws then. I'll check back from time to time. Thank you for the reply.


----------

